
Investigation finds Baidu's objectivity compromised by profit model - beshrkayali
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2016-05/09/c_135345846.htm
======
hangonhn
For those of you who might not be familiar with the media in China, just be
aware that Xinhua is pretty much the official mouthpiece of the Chinese
communist party. It doesn't mean it's not telling the truth but it's good to
be aware of who it ultimately answer to. The CCP has an interest in tightening
control of the Internet in China.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinhua_News_Agency](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinhua_News_Agency)

~~~
beshrkayali
It's clearly stated as the official press agency of the communist party on
wikipedia, I don't think they're trying to hide it.

Regarding the news itself, it's been talked about quite a lot recently in the
Chinese internet space, specifically regarding the case of Wei Zexi. Most of
the outrage is directed towards the hospital and Baidu for a) not clearly
stating that the search result of that hospital is an ad b) the fact that a
hospital can advertise.

